# Isle of palms surf fishing



## Priceoutdoors (Sep 27, 2017)

Headed down this weekend for the week to do somefishing, looking for any suggestions or help. Going to try breach inlet and near the pier and possibly rocks near the forton sullivans.
Any more help would be great, hopefully so mullet will be around so i can catch some bait. Looking for some sharks, whiting, flounder,etc


----------

